# Extreme Makeover Trailer Edition, Ideas please



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Earlier on I asked about buying a different trailer http://www.horseforum.com/horse-trailers/thoughts-trailer-please-89140/ but another option is to makeover the one we have



















The interior dimensions are 20' by 6' 

There is a small side door up front.

I am fortunate to have both DH and DS who are both very handy, and we have all sorts of tools around so all things are possible.

Soo, give me your thoughts, plans and ideas to make this stock trailer into a perfect show trailer for 2 or 3 horses and all their needs

How big a tack, dressing room up front, how would you design the horse traveling space??

Ideas people please,


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Heck, how many horses do you have so you need such a huge one?! :shock: 

I'm definitely not a handyman, but here what I'd do if I'd be one (and would have some budget of course). 

First, cleaning/painting (in lighter color) both - inside and outside. 

I can't tell from pic, but does it have mats on floor? That would be something nice to have. 

I think it's already has separated "dressing room" (that part on front), correct? So painting + carpeting + couple saddle holders + bunch of tack hooks would make it a perfect one. 

I'd also look into plexiglass for windows (for rain/cold weather) too.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Well I do have a lot of horses, but only ever haul 1 or 2. We bought that trailer when we had the cows, and up until now I've had to share it, but now the cows have gone I feel totally stupid hauling Mr G, or him and one other in a great big trailer, which is why I was looking to maybe go to a smaller size.

The menfolk around here though are definitely on the 'bigger is better' view of life, so they would rather give it a makeover rather than sell it.

The floor is aluminum and my number one want is mats, I hate that floor as it is.

There is no dressing room yet, what you see up front is the gate to the space over the gooseneck, and that is my first question, how big should my dressing/tack room be?

Plexi glass will be added to the list for sure:wink:


----------



## horselvr (Apr 5, 2011)

Here are my suggestions:

Sand Blast and repaint whole trailer (light color to keep heat down)
In nose section remove that little door and replace with a window for light (if one on both sides do on both sides.)
Section off the front and put an area of tack / living quarters. Install cabinents for storage and saddle racks / hooks. Install a furnace and hotwater tank if you want to really load it up. ( I just installed in ours and it was 650 for both online Ebay dealer) If you put in water add a sink to wash hands with and a cowboy shower in the back. 
Carpet living quarters area
Put windows in the sections that are open to give extra light inside of the living quarters
Put a mattress in the nose to sleep or rest on. 
Mats in the back 
hay mangers for the horses

Do you want it to be a slant or strait load? If slant put up dividers so the horses have something to lean on and stablize themselves during the ride.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I would probably start by making a 2 horse straight load. It would be easy enough to do without having to really do much structural changes. The back 2 horse stalls could be made into a nice sized dressing/tack/living quarters. I may be biased because the "HillBilly Deluxe" is a 2 horse straight with a really nice living quarters.

Not the prettiest thing ever but super functional. 

The two stalls are big enough for a TB with deep mangers and tack storage below on both sides. Walk in the LQ and the kitchen is on the left. Just a counter, a stove top and a small sink. Little closet straight ahead and a 'couch' and the bed up in the GN. Works for us!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Golden Horse said:


> There is no dressing room yet, what you see up front is the gate to the space over the gooseneck, and that is my first question, how big should my dressing/tack room be?


O-o... I see... Well that part, which goes over the truck and attached to the bed of truck can be used as storage too I assume (sorry not positive about how its called). I never dealt with goosenecks (to be honest my whole experience is just 2 BPs :wink: ), but I just saw one in park yesterday and that part was full of stuff: pads, bags, and whatever else - very convenient IMHO. Speaking of part you can walk in, mine I believe 4 ft wide or so (it's angled though because its slant). If you ever gonna camp you may want it big enough so you could sleep there.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

corinowalk said:


> I would probably start by making a 2 horse straight load. It would be easy enough to do without having to really do much structural changes.


:rofl: There is no logic in the world, while I'm happily looking at 2 horse straight load trailers, I'd never thought of turning the stock into one, and it does make an awful lot of sense, and I think it would the the easiest makover to do..

So why am I arguing to myself that it needs to carry 3 :think: just not logical Captain...

I''l have to measure up.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I am thinking it might be a tight fit for a two horse straight load after you put a divider in it.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

:rofl:, Mmmmmmmm you trying to say something about my starving ponies there Eh??


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Erm Do I really want to answer that? Mine are just as starved as yours. lol >.<


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh yeah I forgot, yours have to live through that hard winter and come into the spring all boney and yuk




NOT


Do you think we could save money on feeding somewhere??


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

They would probably just stay in shape _looking_ at a hay bale. >.<


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Silly me with the logical thinking! I thought you wanted a 2 horse! *laugh* I just think it would be easy to just flip that divider and have it welded in place, cut out the bars on top and put in hay mangers and then brace the mangers leaving the underside for tack storage and such. The whole other side of the trailer would be for the humans! Yay! Humans finally win!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Lol it is a good idea cornio. I just don't know how wide the halfies are, not Big Bert, Stuart, Ace, or Mr, G.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

NdAppy said:


> Lol it is a good idea cornio. I just don't know how wide the halfies are, WIIDE especially Destiny not Big Bert,Who is the slimmest she has ever been and looking HAWT Stuart, Not to wide yet. Ace, BIG AS A BUS or Mr, G. Who is actually about the right weight, for now


You could have quite the living area up front couldn't you, humans win:thumbsup:


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Lol Ace Needs to foal and get it over with. She still babysitting?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> I'd also look into plexiglass for windows (for rain/cold weather) too.


just a note, I hate plexiglass windows because they scratch and become completely opaque. Just something to consider.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I wonder if you could make it a 2 horse slant with a little tack storage in the back sliver that would go as wasted space.....That could get you even more human space!


----------



## midnighthighway (Jun 6, 2011)

haha you can tell that its been a looongg day at the barn for me when the first thing that pops into my head when i see the first picture is 'paint it purple'  I do know someone though that does have a purple horse trailer. But anyway theres alot of different things that you could do to improve your trailer and alot of members have given great ideas


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

corinowalk said:


> I wonder if you could make it a 2 horse slant with a little tack storage in the back sliver that would go as wasted space.....That could get you even more human space!


That was my thought, it would be pretty easy (if you have access to a welder) to just buy some prefab dividers and make it a 2 (or 3) slant load with swing dividers. Give yourself a rear tack while you're at it. Then angle the wall in the LQ and make a tall closet in the corner for hanging show clothes.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Indy, that's pretty much where I am, a 3 horse slant, and it's a stroke of genius to have a slant bulkhead to the living area so I can have a hanging space for clothes.

When I look at floor plans for trailers they usually have a 6' 9" bed, and mine is only 6' so I think I'll have to slant them more.

How do I work out how much space I need for each horse, both length and width ways?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks like 38-40" is what I am seeing in the new trailers. Can you measure your widest horse and see if that would work?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

:rofl: So I just load up Bert and draw round her, then add an inch or two for Haffy bellies


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Think she'd stand still that long? :rofl:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

It's actually quite possible that she just may, she's getting good at tying, and the trailer is the one enclosed space that she is OK with:lol:


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Golden Horse said:


> :rofl: So I just load up Bert and draw round her, then add an inch or two for Haffy bellies


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------

